# stateful JSF-Anwendung



## Verena22 (4. Mrz 2008)

Hallo allerseits!
Hat von euch schon mal jemand eine JSF-Anwendung entwickelt, die auf einen stateful WebService zugreift?

Ich habe im Augenblick das Problem, dass mir außer dem Login, das über den WebService gemacht wird, keine andere WebService-Funktion gelingen will. Irgendwie scheint man auch an der JSF-Anwendung einstellen zu müssen, dass sie stateful sein soll, ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz wie und wo.

Kann man da jemand von euch helfen?

Für jeden Tipp bedanke ich mich im Voraus!

Gruß
Verena


----------



## Niki (4. Mrz 2008)

Ich dachte immer WebServices können nur stateless sein. Wie schaut so ein stateful Service aus? Wird da bei jedem Aufruf eine id zum Identifizieren der Session mitgegeben?


----------



## Verena22 (4. Mrz 2008)

Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, wie das intern geregelt wird. Für mich selber muss ich keine Id übergeben, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das intern irgendwo geschieht.

Um den WebService stateful zu machen, war meinerseits lediglich die Einstellung eines Schalters auf stateful notwendig.


----------

